# Giant mealworms in differant size's ??.



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Why can't you buy giant mealworms(_Zophobas morio_).In the size's that Regular mealworms(_Tenebrio molitor_)come in.Why can you only buy Giant mealworm in one size.When they have to grow to that size so why are they not offered in differant size's.IMO(Zophobas morio)is a better class of mealworm,They have better nutrition valu,And they don't all tern into beetles with in a week when they get a bit warm like(Tenebrio molitor).I think the Reptile world would love to buy(_Zophobas morio_)in differant size's rather than(_Tenebrio molitor_).(Zophobas morio)May cost a bit more but think how much(Tenebrio molitor)you loose due to turning into beetles that you DON'T feed to you reptiles'etc.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Why not start breeding them and offering them in various sizes then?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

snowgoose said:


> Why not start breeding them and offering them in various sizes then?


I'd rather not when there's enough pro breeder out there.If i did get into breeding then i'd keep them for my self.I wouldn't breed them on a scale that i could offer them to every one.Anyway there's already people that already breed them.They just have to put them out there at a younger stage of groth.


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Well its an interesting question Gazz, I imagine its probably for colony maintaince reasons, and although I don't use them, I assume you do get a little variation in the ones you get.
An interesting point here is that mealworms (T.molitor) also only come in a single size. Commercially available "mini" mealworms are in generally T.obscurus. (Although I'm sure there are some cases of young T.molitor being sold, it will likely only be very large breeders).

Andy


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

They're not actually giant mealworms, they're a different species. Just known as morio worms. You've got a very good point, have you tried asking a livefood company if they'd send you smaller ones? If none of them will then just breed your own, it's so easy to do i don't understand why more people don't do it


----------



## mack-bell (May 11, 2009)

Zophobas are different than mealworms as mentioned but theirs also a giant version of the mealworm I triy to breed them in a small colonie when I get my pupas.

But I can explain why you don´t get small mealworms or zophobas.
THe point is if you buy a KG of babymealworms you need 2 weeks and a bit old bread to make them adult and you have maybe 10 KG.
Do you see what I mean? Why should someone sale small ones you can feed up to big ones in a few weeks without problem for an samel price if the result is 10 times worht it and same is for the morio.
Thats what I got as an answere from a breeder in Germany 
And so I decided to breed them myself.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

but a gap in the market has just been clearly noticed. 

small Zophobas for those animals that wont eat large ones and for owners wanting to give their pet the best possible protein livefood in a size their pet can handle.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

If any breeders were to offer smaller ones, they'd probably do it on a similar basis as LFD do their locusts, ie 25 to a box no matter what size, whereas with the mealies they'd do it on a weight basis i'd imagine.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

GlasgowGecko said:


> I assume you do get a little variation in the ones you get.


Yes they start off life very small.These are (_Zophobas morio_).









Here the info that intrested me towards the end in bigger size letters.

Giant mealworms(Zophobas morio)are an excellent and easy to keep feeder insect for many reptile, amphibian, and bird species. I personally use giant mealworms for box turtles.If fed properly giant mealworms can be kept at room temps for a long time.I have some giant mealworms that I have been keeping for more than 1 year.Giant mealworns(Zophobas morio)are NOT the same as Mealworms(tenebrio molitor)though they are similar in appearance.Giant mealworms need to be kept at room temps and will not turn into to beetles while in group.On the other hand mealworms quickly pupate at room temps and should be refrigerated to keep them in the larval stage.*Giant mealworms are in fact more easily digested when compared to mealworms since they have less chitin. Small giant mealworms have even less chitin*. *Nutritional Analysis of Giant mealworms: **Moisture: 59% Protein: 20% Fat: 16% Ash: 1%*


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

mack-bell said:


> But I can explain why you don´t get small mealworms or zophobas.
> The point is if you buy a KG of babymealworms you need 2 weeks and a bit old bread to make them adult and you have maybe 10 KG.


But the same could be said for any of the live foods mealworms(tenebrio molitor),crickets,locusts,Roachs.Yet you can buy them all from very small,small,medium,large,exsta large.The only livefood i've not seen in these size are Giant mealworms(Zophobas morio).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Juzza12 said:


> They're not actually giant mealworms, they're a different species. Just known as morio worms.


In the UK Giant mealworms are(_Zophobas morio_).And Regular mealworms are(Tenebrio molitor).

In the USA Superworms are(_Zophobas morio_).And Mealworm are(Tenebrio molitor).And Giant mealworm are(Tenebrio molitor)That have been fed hormone.


----------

